

Greatist Wants To Build A Brand Around Non-Sucky Health Content - derekflanzraich
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/07/greatist/

======
cjwake
I can count on one hand the number of content sources I go to on a daily
basis. This is one of them.

~~~
derekflanzraich
Thanks Chris-- means a ton!

~~~
sparknlaunch12
Congrats on the TC mention. Please share the impact on your site as a result
of the publicity.

Who came up with the headline?

